# CES Official Roll call for DIYMA 2011 !



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

We had one for 2010, so here is the 2011 one. Who is attending? When ? Where ?

I will be at the Hilton (Grand Vacations, next to The Hilton). Coming in on the 4th, leaving the 10th.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will do my best Don...but no promises.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am coming all the way from Brazil.

I am arriving in Vegas on the 3rd and will leave to San Diego on the 9th. I come back to Brazil on the 11th. I am staying at the Monte Carlo hotel.

If you guys plan to go on any parties/bar let me know!

My e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

I won't be coming, but I've observed from crawling through a few night clubs, that they don't get cranking until VERY late. Sometimes nice to check if their are VIP's around. They mess up the whole place at the LAX in Luxor.

The club on top of the palms is nice for the view.

For the first timers, tell the cabs/limos (limo's are usually cheaper!) to take the BACK roads. They will always take you down the strip of you let them and it's just a big scam to run up the toll. Every set of hotels has access roads in the back that are always empty and you can FLY.

Have fun and make sure you go see some shows too!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> I will do my best Don...but no promises.


I will keep my fingers crossed for ya Joe !


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I will be there on the 6th, leaving the 8th. Staying at the Wyndham grand desert as always.

we should figure out a place to eat thursday or friday night? 

For me its better thursday but if i have to, i can switching things around and do friday.

lets take a poll on where to eat?

my preference:

1. the prime rib loft at the orleans: aweome prime rib and very reasonable, and HUGE!

2. that brazillian bbq place people keeps on talking about lol

3. any good all you can eat sushi in vegas? not buffet, but order style all you can eat.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

If I come out, I will be eating at "Off the Strip" which is a few miles outside of town. Most amazing food I have ever eaten and isn't subject to the higher prices the Strip offers.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I leave on Monday for Vegas.

So any plans yet?

Maybe a bar or a club?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I live here in Vegas, so whoever wants can send me a PM, and I will will give you my contact info. Don you should still have my number, if not, let me know and I'll give you shout.

See everyone soon!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I printed from the CES website an invitation for CES party at TAO on the 8th.

Seems like a good place to go.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I am usually way too tired after a long day of walking around to really wanna do too much partying hehe...usually a nice dinner, and going back and chilling by the pool and hot tub is nice...maybe a few drinks


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> I am usually way too tired after a long day of walking around to really wanna do too much partying hehe...usually a nice dinner, and going back and chilling by the pool and hot tub is nice...maybe a few drinks


You big old wus !!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Don, 

I'm out, too many logs on the fire so to speak. You guys have fun! Not being in the 12v industry, I have forgotten when CES is currently held. Be blessed and if I know of anyone that will be there, I will send them by your counter to have a chat! Talk to you on the flip side my friend!

Joe


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Wish I can be there this year...I will most likely go to CES 2012 though


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we should decide on a place to meet up on thursday after the show? 

you guys have any preference on time and location? 

b


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> we should decide on a place to meet up on thursday after the show?
> 
> you guys have any preference on time and location?
> 
> b


Somewhere with food ?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I say we eat the prime rib joint only because it will probably be a long wait at the brazillian place because of the potential head count. Plus I have one right by my house 

Meet at north hall at 6?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I too second the prime rib joint...but we SHOULD still make a reservation just to be sure...

north hall at 6 sounds good...

how about next to the northern most door? i cant remember if its n1 or n3

please list below if you can make it or not? 

b


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

In vegas now, have a presentation to Give tomorrow. Will be at ces thursday and try to make it. Got to leave Friday. Sucks


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the itch to go bowling out there !


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I just need to confirm if Arc Audio dinner is not same day.

If not, I am in also!

Just arrived in Vegas.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Lucky gits.

Have fun!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> I just need to confirm if Arc Audio dinner is not same day.
> 
> If not, I am in also!
> 
> Just arrived in Vegas.


Diogo, I will bring that sample you wanted. Hopefully we can meet up somewhere. You can contact me by email.

And as far as eats, that prime rib joint in the Orleans is good. I believe they also have a Sushi restaurant in there. (at least they did a couple of years ago. The only problem with the Orleans is that is is far from the convention center and taxi's are a bit more expensive. 

I don't think I will be able to join you guys though.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

I will be at the Alexis Park. Coming in on the 5th, leaving the 10th.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

If you guys want to "order in" some pizza or wings, or whatnot, we can crash at the HAT suite, Residence Inn.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I might be able to make it, if you don't mind a diyma newb.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> If you guys want to "order in" some pizza or wings, or whatnot, we can crash at the HAT suite, Residence Inn.


We're talkin' prime rib and Brazilian meatfest and you offer pizza or wings? Sorry, no. Unless it is free then ok 

J/k


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'm in


Me too!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah Scott, unless strippers are part of the deal? 

so with less than two days left...lets make it official:

*Thursday, January, 6th

Meeting Location: Convention Center North Hall, Near the northern most door, i am pretty sure its N1. There are some exit/entrance doors that faces Paradise.

Meeting Time: lets do 6:00 and we will wait for stragglers until 6:30? If a lot of people think thats too early, post and we can move it.

Dinner: The Prime Rib Loft at the Orleans Casino. The Prime Rib Loft Restaurant at The Orleans Hotel & Casino | OrleansCasino.com
I think we should make a reservation ahead of time once we figure out how many people are going for sure.


How to get there: The taxi line at the convention center is going to be pretty long. so it may be best for us to walk to the Hilton or somewhere else where its not as bad? Unless there are a lot of people who are driving and have cars available? Or some of you Vegas boys wanna step up? 

I would suggest if you are somewhere far from the convention center around 6pm, just wait and meet us at the orleans...doesnt make sense to come into the madhouse. 

I think we should all post up contact cell numbers:


Bing: 408 533 2399 
*
just reply and add your name and cell to the list


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Smartphone users, download this CES app with maps: 

2011 CES: Follow Me


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

You guys are so freaking lucky. I need to find a way to get in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

umm invent a company? make a single business card...done


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll Be There

Jon Webb. 702-635-0151
I May be able to pick up a few people.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Bing.. Maybe we can hangout this time!!
I will be getting to town between 6-9pm depending on what time I get out of work.. I'm about 5hrs out & drop 1hr when I get to town....
This may work well..
Text me with your name & all that so I can just add it to my contact list
Troy McGregor
619-578-3320


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> I'll Be There
> 
> Jon Webb. 702-635-0151
> I May be able to pick up a few people.


Memememe haha


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

That place is at The Orleans hotel?

I think it is very close to my hotel (Monte Carlo).

At least I can see it from my window hehe.

Looks like 3-4 blocks.


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

Ianaconi said:


> That place is at The Orleans hotel?
> 
> I think it is very close to my hotel (Monte Carlo).
> 
> ...


Diogo. It's about 2 miles from Monte Carlo to the Orleans. Objects in vegas appear much closer than they really are.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm so gutted not to be able to make it there, see cool stuff and meet great people.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Troy, i have seen your driving videos, make it here by dinner time should be a cinch! 

Diogo, you are sorta half way between the convention center and orleans, well i think a lil closer to the orleans. if you dont plan on being at the conventer center around 6pm, i suggest just meet us at the orleans. no sense coming up here in traffic. 

do you have a number for us to reach you at?

b


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Bing, unfortunately I don't. My phones don't work here.

Only number I have is from the hotel. My room is the 21-316.

But I visited Jon's shop today, and I think he will meet me here at the MonteCarlo.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any know if anyone is streaming content directly from the show from the car audio sector?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont think we are doing live streaming, but check our mag site often, we should have updates all the time


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Bing is up early! hehe


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm at the residence inn across the street from the central and north halls of the convention center...

Setting up at the IASCA booth:



























^Scott Buwalda and Dwayne Blackwood after almost 24 hours of being awake. They had just taken in a T-bone, shrimp, and salad. They were talking about upcoming projects...bordering on unconsciousness.

I should also add that it was great meeting Jon and his wife...and "MOM"! Diogo! Where are you? Don't forget to get one of the Performance Audio T-shirts from Jon before you leave. I got to meet Bob Morrow. Neat guy! He was telling me about his first installation in...1969. *cough* Wowzers!  Jim Becker should be in soon, looking forward to meeting him too!


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a baby turbo on the RB.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I fly out there tomorrow morning. I'm leaving on Monday morning. Staying at the Hilton (finally!). Any structured DIYMA activities for Saturday?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks Like Scott is posting pictures already:

CES 2011 Photos | Facebook


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see pics and videos!


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Interesting dinner...I got along well with the people near me but when I introduced myself, more than politely to some others they didn't like me because I was wearing a Hybrid Audio shirt.

Dave Edwards warned me about people like that. Wouldn't even give me their names...all they said was "when are you going to run real speakers." Interesting segue from people that don't even know you as a person. I asked, "What speakers did you have in mind?" "Rainbow" was the answer.

uh huh...Well when the gay pride speaker parade wants to come through whoever you are can jump on it and spin. 

I pleasantly responded with a smile and said, "Okay what competition record are you looking at?" All I heard was mumbling or grumbling from behind me...something about santa not visiting him or what not. Perhaps the panty liners this group was wearing was in a bunch. I was trying to be very friendly and polite.

Nice group for the most part. Too bad you have some real douche bags out there who haven't figured out that it's NOT truly about the brand biases that drives the audio passion.

I just said eF it and capped the night off at the Cosmopolitan with some better people anyway...

Oh hey, Diogo...That Jits match I was referring to was the one where Eddie Bravo beat Royler Gracie.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Funny post sqcomp and all true; are you guys planning on any other events while out here before you guys leave Monday-ish??


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Brandon-I really have no idea what the DIYMA crowd is doing. After tonight, like I mentioned, it only takes one bad apple to ruin the bunch. 

I'm not trying to be a jerk about it but really?!? 

When some back woods, chew chompin', mother loving moron wants to fling douche all because of a shirt I'm wearing and start ****? I was NOTHING but polite to the tub. I extended my hand, introduced my self politely, and expected the same in return.

I now couldn't care less who she is...oops...he, sorry. You don't burn bridges in car audio. I may have a disagreement with some people on fusing charge leads for instance, but that doesn't make me a bad person. I present myself properly and am polite...just like one should be in these situations. I approached this guy trying to be friendly and get to know everyone. Apparently all they teach in the back woods of wherever is how to talk smack instead of making acquaintances and networking with someone over the IQ of 30. 

Apparently because I was wearing a certain Hybrid Audio Technologies logo and not Rainbow. Again, really? Antoine Dodson has more class that this guy. I suppose though it shouldn't surprise me. Some people are inbred juuuuust enough to not be able to have manners in public places. People like that just give car audio a bad name.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow. I think you took the -joke- a bit, well way too far. His intentions were exactly that - a joke. Apparently you took it to heart and I apologize for him, but really what makes your reaction HERE any better ? I just read a TON of name calling and slander, does this really make you the better person ? 

If you were offended, you shoulda spoke up. If you wanted a actual conversation, you shoulda spoke up. But to take it to a forum that he is not even on and through two full posts of nothing but name calling and ridicule actually makes you the lower person.

Sorry that you dont have thicker skin than to take a joke among 'friends' having dinner to heart, but coming here and throwing out a bunch of name calling is pretty ****ty.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Troy, i have seen your driving videos, make it here by dinner time should be a cinch!
> 
> b


Bing was good to finally sit at the table with you!
And my Kia held down 130mph for a good stretch or road..
Then I was able to slow it down to 110 till I hit traffic on Rainbow
I still got 30mpg!!

Hey guys..
Knock it.. We all talk crap at some point, take it as joke facing and kill it dead.. Take back the name calling & be friends..
Just like school you know the that kid you hated then youguys beat the **** out of eachother Now your friends time stuff
Bang Zoom to the moon!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

im in flying in today, and will be staying at the mirage suite..


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't need to be in this apparent "good ol boys club". Keep it, joke or not.

The bottom line is, I extended my hand in friendship and was insulted. Joke or not, I don't know you, I attempted to get to do so and received crap for what I'm running. I'll have you know that on the OTHER side of the table we were juuuuust fine, introduced and friendly. We actually had the talk about the difference between H-Audio and Hybrid Audio Technologies and how it's NOT about what I think of that you use, rather it's your ears that make the difference.

I must have lowered myself too much by even reacting to it. That just shows where they are at. Perhaps it's PTSD on my part.

Apology accepted. Troy, it's squashed. DIYMA is Persona non grata until something changes.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Sooo, anything happenin' tonight or tomorrow? (more like tomorrow, cuz i'm tired as hell tonight)


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

sqcomp said:


> I don't need to be in this apparent "good ol boys club". Keep it, joke or not.
> 
> The bottom line is, I extended my hand in friendship and was insulted. Joke or not, I don't know you, I attempted to get to do so and received crap for what I'm running. I'll have you know that on the OTHER side of the table we were juuuuust fine, introduced and friendly. We actually had the talk about the difference between H-Audio and Hybrid Audio Technologies and how it's NOT about what I think of that you use, rather it's your ears that make the difference.
> 
> ...


That was very rude on the other persons part. Some of us have more class than others.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Had a great time hanging with everybody. Sq_comp, Troy Audio, 6spdcoupe, and Scott B. it was nice meeting all of you and being able to put a face with a name. SQ_comp, you're still a punk in my eyes, don't worry. LOL!!!! 

And a special thanks to Scott B of Hybrid Audio for the excellent hospitality that he showed to our group.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I got home and the Front Page of the LA Times had a pic with a caption that said;

"The increased interest reflects a recovery in the industry after a couple of years of stagnant sales. What is lacking this time though, is eye-popping new technology. "


And the business section said;

" Bigger crowds,but where's the 'wow' ?. "


So.. was there anything that 'wowed' you you guys/gals ?



It was nice to finally meet a lot of you in person.




Boostedrex said:


> And a special thanks to Scott B of Hybrid Audio for the excellent hospitality that he showed to our group.


As a part of that group, I also would like to say thank you to Scott B
.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Had a great time hanging with everybody. Sq_comp, Troy Audio, 6spdcoupe, and Scott B. it was nice meeting all of you and being able to put a face with a name. SQ_comp, you're still a punk in my eyes, don't worry. LOL!!!!
> 
> And a special thanks to Scott B of Hybrid Audio for the excellent hospitality that he showed to our group.


X2!

Jim and I made it home safe.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

finally made it back after a slight delay in flight, dinner, and then picking up my car from its 100k service 

too lazy to type much, but had an awesome time!

b


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great friggin show. Awesome seeing some of my industry friends again (Troy, Don, Bing, Vince (aka Godfather), Zach, Bob Morrow, Jim Becker, and anyone else I forgot to mention). For those that took the time out of their schedules to come by our shop here in Vegas and look around, we appreciated it..thanks so much for the support. To the the guys at Soundman Car Audio....YOU ROCK! The Q&A at the shop was tons of fun, thank you so much. 

2011 is going to be an Exciting Year for us, and CES will be remembered as the springboard to that success. I wish you all the best in your endeavors..have a safe and prosperous New Year!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Had a great time guys!! And a special thanks to the rainbow coalition from back east. Thanks for joining us for dinner. Lots of good times


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Think whatever you like about Hybrid Audio, but Scott Buwalda had one Bad Ass Car at the IASCA booth.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Amen..that car was flawless!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

CraigE said:


> And the business section said;
> 
> " Bigger crowds,but where's the 'wow' ?. "
> 
> ...


Two words... Dash Pilot!!!!!! Talk about WOW factor!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Think whatever you like about Hybrid Audio, but Scott Buwalda had one Bad Ass Car at the IASCA booth.


that car was badass, but i asked for a demo but was refused... but from the little time listening from the outside it was amazing.

the pioneer aston martin was a little disappointing, i thought it would be much better.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> that car was badass, but i asked for a demo but was refused... but from the little time listening from the outside it was amazing.


Didn't he know who you are?


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't been to CES for a couple of years,,, went this time and was extremely disappointed to see most of the north hall taken up by ipod/ipad accessories,,,, what happened??


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> that car was badass, but i asked for a demo but was refused... but from the little time listening from the outside it was amazing.
> 
> the pioneer aston martin was a little disappointing, i thought it would be much better.


There were rules that didn't allow closed door demos unfortunately. It was there by invite by iasca. Scott honored and respected their wishes. I even tried to get one and was told no.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> that car was badass, but i asked for a demo but was refused... but from the little time listening from the outside it was amazing.
> 
> the pioneer aston martin was a little disappointing, i thought it would be much better.


I did not get a demo either the reson was new drivers & it's untuned
I Jon Webb at Performance Audio Las Vegas
This was afew minutes before they had to pull the car out
It was part of the rules of having the car at CES..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

did anyone get a chance to listen to the Trenner & Friedl room in venetian 35th floor? WOWWWWW that thing blewwwwww me away... the experience was indescribable... the music sounded so reall that it, i cant explain... but wowww

also the YG acoustic room also was amazinggg... this came in a close second.. the speakers cost 110k while the tenor amps were 90k for the pair. but that room also was veryyyyyy nice, it came in a close second.

the Wilson audio room with the system that costed 667k was also soooo niceee... 

finally the burmester room, also was verryyyy nice.

but overall the Tenner & Friedl room left the most impression in my mind. it was just simply amazing.... speechless...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Didn't he know who you are?


hahahhha THE NERVE!!!!! he told me first few days he was demoing it to people but people were bringing cokes in there etc, no respect for the car that is why he stopped...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

O the YG Acousticc speakers uses Scan Speak Revs... I never knew Scans could sound like that!!!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

This is too funny Scott Buwalda.........YouTube - Audiopipe interview (Uncut)


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Talk about putting lipstick on a pig...this is just shameful


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

English audiophile said:


> This is too funny Scott Buwalda.........YouTube - Audiopipe interview (Uncut)


thank you for posting that... my laugh for the day..


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

that kept me from sleeping last night, i was laughing so hard during and after watching it. :laugh:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

English audiophile said:


> This is too funny Scott Buwalda.........YouTube - Audiopipe interview (Uncut)


Hey Scott, are you able to comment about this video?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

OMFG!!!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

English audiophile said:


> This is too funny Scott Buwalda.........YouTube - Audiopipe interview (Uncut)


Is this for reals?


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

As funny as this video is, it's a very serious subject. There is a saying something along the lines of "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" but this is not along the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

English audiophile said:


> As funny as this video is, it's a very serious subject. There is a saying something along the lines of "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" but this is not along the lines of what I was thinking.


What did u think would happen?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think I could have done that interview....I would have either smacked the crap outta him or laughed my ass off.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

You gotta like that guy. Brutally honest.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow glue guns lol!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

So he looks Scott in the face and says yup I stole your ****! in a round about way, what a D bag.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

What do you mean performance lol!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Scott, 

I read on the Hybrid Forum that some think this is real and others think this is fake. Which is it???


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Troy is too funny!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know if Scott has seen this yet, but it's all over the internet now and if I was him I would have cleared it up as soon as it hit the forum that this was a joke, "the Lead Engineer; Orgay Pachinkov" is actually Troy A.K.A tr0y_audi0. While I find it very humorous, I wonder why Scott didn't actually confront AudioPipe if they were at CES and post a real video instead of mocking them from the sidelines...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Niebur, I think u should test those audio pipe tweeters and have a shootout


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> I don't know if Scott has seen this yet, but it's all over the internet now and if I was him I would have cleared it up as soon as it hit the forum that this was a joke, "the Lead Engineer; Orgay Pachinkov" is actually Troy A.K.A tr0y_audi0. While I find it very humorous, I wonder why Scott didn't actually confront AudioPipe if they were at CES and post a real video instead of mocking them from the sidelines...


Yeah, you would think in the video itself Scott would have let everyone know it was a joke. Many believe this is real and I would think if AudioPipe saw this, they would be calling their lawyers. 



BigRed said:


> Niebur, I think u should test those audio pipe tweeters and have a shootout


Hmmmmmm, maybe a good idea there . It has to be easier than the midrange test.....right? :worried:


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> I would think if AudioPipe saw this, they would be calling their lawyers.


I don't think this would be in their best interests.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Scott,
> 
> I read on the Hybrid Forum that some think this is real and others think this is fake. Which is it???



Scott has seen it, and Troy McGregor (Team Hybrids) is the other guy. They are making a spoof of an interview between an Audiopipe "engineer" and Scott B. 

This is not real, but a fabrication between two guys who can take a serious issue and turn it into a light hearted video.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mwwahahahahahaha 

I nominate Troy for best support actor oscars this year lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> I don't think this would be in their best interests.


That video is epic. :lol:


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

> I don't think this would be in their best interests.


Why do you say that? I don't think Scott or HAT has any patent designs on that L1 tweeter design. AudioPipe however could sue for slander since Troy is wearing a Audiopipe hat and pawning himself as a Audiopipe employee that makes inferior cheap products...regardless if it's true or not


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

n_olympios said:


> I don't think this would be in their best interests.


AudioPipe didnt do anything wrong, they purchased a tweeter from a build house and had thier name put on it, audio companies do that EVERYDAY. If anyone is at fault its the build house that sold the speaker, assuming HAT had a contract of exclusivity and had the rights to the speaker design.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> Scott has seen it, and Troy McGregor (Team Hybrids) is the other guy. They are making a spoof of an interview between an Audiopipe "engineer" and Scott B.
> 
> This is not real, but a fabrication between two guys who can take a serious issue and turn it into a light hearted video.


I find this video in incredibly poor taste. Lets look at another side of this. Many over here as well as on Hybrid Audio's forum thought this was real (seems that some in the audio world will believe anything ). He stated in the thread about the AudioPipe tweeter that he would interview someone from them at CES. This video should have been labeled as such (mock, spoof, etc.) and that fact that it was uploaded to YouTube without that clarification is not only in poor taste, but a potential lawsuit. Scott is a CEO of a company and with that carries a lot of responsibility (if you love HAT speakers, how would you like to know something like this caused a lawsuit that put Scott out of business?). He has not responded in either forum about this to clarify and has been on DIYMA today. Here is my point, if I did this with my buddy and posted it, then it is funny. An owner of a company should not and cannot act in this manner. If he wanted to go after AudioPipe, then there should have been a "real" video showing him actually confronting them at their booth, then he would be badass in my book. End Rant


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Audiopipe would not hire a lawyer, they would find an imitation of a lawyer and pursue it that way


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> mwwahahahahahaha
> 
> I nominate Troy for best support actor oscars this year lol


Yep, Troy was very convincing and very funny :hat:
He should try out for the next Terminator, he's got the Arnold accent down.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Very convincing indeed, I was duped heh.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

I am not happy. Just went to watch vid. and its mark private, oh well it was funny while it lasted.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just a note.. 
The video is marked under the funny videos in the section under youtube..
sorry if you thought it was real.. what can I say I am a Ham on the video or TV..

BTW we did goto the AudioPipe booth & talk to them.. they said we could do the video in the booth but we did not..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

bkjay said:


> I am not happy. Just went to watch vid. and its mark private, oh well it was funny while it lasted.


it is down for editing..


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Just a note..
> The video is marked under the funny videos in the section under youtube..
> sorry if you thought it was real.. what can I say I am a Ham on the video or TV..


Funny does not mean fake or spoof. It mean just that...funny. Definitely not good enough!



tr0y_audi0 said:


> BTW we did goto the AudioPipe booth & talk to them.. they said we could do the video in the booth but we did not..


RRRRIIIIIIGGGGGHHHHHHTTTTT


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> it is down for editing..


please let us know when it is up again, thanks.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

astrochex said:


> please let us know when it is up again, thanks.


Will do for sure..


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It's the funniest car audio video I have ever seen

If you're offended by the video, don't watch it

If you were fooled by the video, admit it . The truth will set u free


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

at first I was thinking it was real.... toward the end I got it. Funny yes.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Incredibly poor taste? No, the incredibly poor taste was taking a design that I worked on for almost eighteen months and stealing it. It's a spoof/parody video and will be labelled as a spoof when re-posted, *IF it's reposted at all*. And yes, Jerry, I was standing in the booth when the Audio Pipe representative gave us permission to shoot the interview in their booth. It's a light-hearted response to a serious issue when one company steals another company's product design. That's all. Take it at face value.

Scott


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Upon additional thought, I likely will request that it not be reposted. I don't know the legal ramifications of a spoof video. I do, however, know the legal ramifications of theft of intellectual property, and have already discussed the alternatives with my attorney. A video of this nature might be perceived as hurting my chances to pursue the real issue at hand. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Incredibly poor taste? No, the incredibly poor taste was taking a design that I worked on for almost eighteen months and stealing it. It's a spoof/parody video and will be labelled as a spoof when re-posted, *IF it's reposted at all*. And yes, Jerry, I was standing in the booth when the Audio Pipe representative gave us permission to shoot the interview in their booth. It's a light-hearted response to a serious issue when one company steals another company's product design. That's all. Take it at face value.
> 
> Scott


Dose that meen i need to put a Jack ball head on you??


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Scott, no worries as you were called Bott Suwalda. Nobody will know it was you.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

cajunner said:


> dammit I missed it.


we could act out the acting for ya... NO?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Incredibly poor taste? No, the incredibly poor taste was taking a design that I worked on for almost eighteen months and stealing it. It's a spoof/parody video and will be labelled as a spoof when re-posted, *IF it's reposted at all*. And yes, Jerry, I was standing in the booth when the Audio Pipe representative gave us permission to shoot the interview in their booth. It's a light-hearted response to a serious issue when one company steals another company's product design. That's all. Take it at face value.
> 
> Scott


You can say what you want to Scott, but yes, you are a CEO of a company and I would expect a more appropriate response in terms of a lawsuit or something and the forethought that this video would indeed cause you and your company harm. Does your design have a patent on it? If so, sue, if not, get used to it! Everyone copies everyone these days, especially in electronics. Are you planning to create a "spoof" video for the new Rockford Fosgate drivers with the coper phase plug? (Rockford Fosgate® - Home) All I am saying is next time you decide to be "funny", I would have one of the team members act it out for YOUR protection. I do NOT advocate what AudioPipe did and I hope you are able to sue their pants off.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Even the most politically-correct need to blow off steam once in a while. Exhibit A.

Actually, looking at the new (soon to be released) JDM Alpine set, they didn't even bother to change the tooling profile of the Legatia L2x and the motor radiator on the midbass. It's basically identical. L2x has been out almost two years. Their tweeter looks like a Legatia L1V2 with a tuned chamber and some copper accents. The L1V2 has been out three years.

If it's the sincerest form of flattery, then I am feeling exceptionally flattered recently. Why tool anything when Scott Buwalda will do it for you? <grrr>


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh...Rockford's got a ring radiator now, that looks identical to the L1 Pro SE that was released over a year ago. 

I got to tell you guys, this is beginning to get very frustrating.


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> Great friggin show. Awesome seeing some of my industry friends again (Troy, Don, Bing, Vince (aka Godfather), Zach, Bob Morrow, Jim Becker, and anyone else I forgot to mention). For those that took the time out of their schedules to come by our shop here in Vegas and look around, we appreciated it..thanks so much for the support. To the the guys at Soundman Car Audio....YOU ROCK! The Q&A at the shop was tons of fun, thank you so much.
> 
> 2011 is going to be an Exciting Year for us, and CES will be remembered as the springboard to that success. I wish you all the best in your endeavors..have a safe and prosperous New Year!



Your very welcome, Oh and did ya see the Amplified 11 yet? 
YouTube - Amplified episode 11, "CES 2011" @SoundManCA

-Cody


----------

